# Laying Steel Down



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know the weather has been warm. (to warm for me to hit the trap line) But curios to hear if anyone has been out laying down traps? I figure with the Deer hunt over, and the woods settling down some, that someone is out finding something to catch.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I figure with the Deer hunt over, and the woods settling down some, that someone is out finding something to catch.


Deer hunt ends tomorrow yo, so expect a huge last minute crowded push in the mts.

-DallanC


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone know of any upcoming furharvester classes? Don't see any on the dwr website


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

SwedishCowboy said:


> Anyone know of any upcoming furharvester classes? Don't see any on the dwr website


It seems like they are few and far between. I've been wanting to get into trapping too but to me I can't justify the price for the class and the possible drive to get to one since last time I looked I only saw 4 classes in the state at the time I checked. There could be more or less. I have no clue.

Maybe one of our DWR insiders on here can pitch in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm old so I'm exempt from the required class for trapping education. I have no idea what they teach in the class, but I'd throw my name in the hat to be an instructor. I think 40+ years experience is a start. 


I'm sure the curriculum for the class is Ethics, Rules, Regulation, etc.


----------

